
Noah's Original Mint.com Marketing Proposal - turoczy
http://jasonputorti.com/post/4541696459/noahs-original-mint-com-marketing-proposal
======
jmtame
I didn't see this before, but this is pretty cool. If you're interested in
this kind of stuff, Noah gave an in-depth interview and talked about some of
his other strategies in the Startups Open Sourced book I just posted on HN 2
days ago. Noah managed to get the largest discount I've given to anyone--and
probably ever will give to anyone. It's going to be featured on AppSumo.com
Thursday, so watch for that if the $20 seemed too high.

------
lachyg
Repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425036>

------
shadowsun7
Does anyone here know which of his proposals made it through? For instance:
80,000 users in 6 months - did that happen?

This is a brilliant document, by the way, and I'm grateful for this repost - I
didn't catch it the first time it was posted to HN.

------
swalkergibson
This is a pretty neat article, but none of it really seems like rocket
science. As far as I can tell, it just validates Fred Wilson's post regarding
a startup's marketing budget
(<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/marketing.html>). Would anything listed in
that document have mattered a hill of beans if Mint's product was atrocious?

